# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.7.7 - LG P715, Samsung T699, S5301 and more!

## mohamed73

*Medusa Box v1.7.7 - LG P715, Samsung T699, S5301 and more!* 
     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Medusa Box v1.7.7 is out! 
Added support for Samsung SGH-T699, Samsung GT-I5510M, Samsung GT-S5301, LG P715, ZTE MF627!   Medusa Box v1.7.7 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models:  *Samsung SGH-T699* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*Samsung GT-I5510M* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*Samsung GT-S5301* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*LG P715* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*ZTE MF627* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Bertj). 
- Added new Core IDs of some new revisions of Qualcomm MSM8225 CPU.
- Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.
- Released some improvements to the main software.   Medusa Box - your one and only tool for reviving recent mobiles!
And guess what, there's going to be more! Follow the news!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

